# A candid shot/snapshot of my assistant



## Ballistics (Nov 14, 2017)

So, I've recruited my wife to become my art director/ assistant on shoots. I've made it tradition that when setting up I take a photo of her. Almost got her to smile this time.


----------



## Granddad (Nov 15, 2017)

My wife performs the same role brilliantly. She's especially great on posing subjects and setting them at ease. I think she'll be taking over the camera soon and maybe (if I behave) she'll keep me on as tech assistant and retoucher. 

BTW, your wife NEEDS to model for you, too. She's lovely.


----------



## Ballistics (Nov 15, 2017)

Thank you. She makes the shoots go well now, but she didn't always lol.


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 15, 2017)

Lovely young lady. That expression though, I've seen that expression sooooooo many times (wife, daughter, daughter in laws, & even my granddaughters). Must be something  that all women are just born with. LOL


----------



## tirediron (Nov 15, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Lovely young lady. That expression though, I've seen that expression sooooooo many times (wife, daughter, daughter in laws, & even my granddaughters). Must be something  that all women are just born with. LOL


It is, and it usually means you need to tread very, very carefully and buy expensive gifts.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 15, 2017)

She is a beautiful young lady. The look is very scary though


----------



## Granddad (Nov 15, 2017)

Ballistics said:


> Thank you. She makes the shoots go well now, but she didn't always lol.



I had to train mine to stand directly behind me because she'd chatter away to the subjects and their eyes would be looking at her instead of into the lens.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 15, 2017)

Have to say that I'm having a hard time not getting annoyed at all these sexist comments.  You had to "train" your wife???   She'd "chatter away".  All women must be born that with that look?  But they can be bought off with expensive gifts?  Seriously?


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Nov 15, 2017)

She is very pretty  


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## tirediron (Nov 15, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> Have to say that I'm having a hard time not getting annoyed at all these sexist comments.  You had to "train" your wife???   She'd "chatter away".  All women must be born that with that look?  But they can be bought off with expensive gifts?  Seriously?


But I notice you didn't get annoyed when I mentioned the purchasing of expensive gifts!   Just the word "grip" or "assistant" in place of "wife".  Their martial relationship is irrelevant, rather the point(s) relate to the person's role as an assistant.  I've known plenty of "chatter like a magpie" males...


----------



## limr (Nov 15, 2017)

tirediron said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Have to say that I'm having a hard time not getting annoyed at all these sexist comments.  You had to "train" your wife???   She'd "chatter away".  All women must be born that with that look?  But they can be bought off with expensive gifts?  Seriously?
> ...



You apparently missed her last line: "But they can be bought off with expensive gifts? Seriously?" That is _not_ an approving tone. 

But replacing "wife" with "assistant" is not the same. With the former, you have a personal relationship that should _*not*_ involve a power imbalance. With the latter, you have a professional relationship in which there _*is* _a power imbalance: you are the 'boss' and you pay the assistant to do certain tasks.


----------



## Ballistics (Nov 15, 2017)

Lol they are all jokes. No one is degrading women here. 

You have to train people when they are trainees. I literally had to train my wi... I mean assistant to do exactly what granddad said lol. What does her gender have to do with being trained?


----------



## Ballistics (Nov 15, 2017)

limr said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > SquarePeg said:
> ...



This is getting silly. So the word trained isnt allowed because why? My wife is a she? So can I not train my brother if he was my assistant?


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 15, 2017)

Ballistics said:


> So, I've recruited my wife to become my art director/ assistant on shoots. I've made it tradition that when setting up I take a photo of her. Almost got her to smile this time.


I will give you exactly 2 more seconds to push that button and I'm outta here.


----------



## MRnats (Nov 15, 2017)

Ballistics said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...


lol, seriously. They don't train you when you start a new job and don't know the ropes? She's "chattering away" means she isn't doing her job properly.


----------



## bert0324 (Nov 16, 2017)

SquarePeg certainly has a point. Mind you (being a man) I have heard women making much the same semi-humorous comments, usually about the degree to which men are house-trained. But that does not negate SquarePegs point. I thought the typo changing "marital" to "martial" was great. Freud would have had a field day with that one...


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 16, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> Have to say that I'm having a hard time not getting annoyed at all these sexist comments.  You had to "train" your wife???   She'd "chatter away".  All women must be born that with that look?  But they can be bought off with expensive gifts?  Seriously?


Did you see his first quote before the training comment?  He clearly paid her a very high compliment in his first post!  And yes, people may need training when they first start doing tasks.  He clearly said his wife would be chattering away and the subject would be paying attention to her and looking at her instead of at the camera.  So, clearly his assistant (wife in this case) did need some training so as to not ruin the shots, and cause extended time for the session.  This was not a chauvinistic comment.  It was an actual problem that needed a solution!  And it being his spouce, you can't just say shut up.  A paid assistant you can probably get away with telling them to be quiet.  When its over, you go home they go home.  But when it's a family memember you go home with.  It takes some extra tact as to not hurt feelings.  So, moving her behind him was a tactful solution that keeps the house after the work happy!

Also the comment about expensive gifts goes both ways.  Yesterday my wife sent me a message about us buying a new truck.  She reminded me after I bought my last new truck, she got an engagement ring right afterwords.  She then asked what she was getting this time!  And she added the truck is more expensive this time!  Knowing MY wife, I knew this was all in jest.  But if someone else was reading that message.  And not knowing the context and our history, it could take on a whole new meaning.  And they might consider my wife a gold digger or selfish  wanting money spent on her if something else is purchased, which she is not by a long shot!


----------



## Ballistics (Nov 16, 2017)

MRnats said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...





bert0324 said:


> SquarePeg certainly has a point. Mind you (being a man) I have heard women making much the same semi-humorous comments, usually about the degree to which men are house-trained. But that does not negate SquarePegs point. I thought the typo changing "marital" to "martial" was great. Freud would have had a field day with that one...



And? Whats yours? 

Ok were at the point where we are beating a dead horse. No one is talking about house training here. Get a grip and find somewhere else to be offended. I dont care if you are a man or woman. No one here is degrading women. No one is talking about training someone like an animal. Just stop looking for a reason to be offended and move on. Further more, if you have some sort of issue with someones approach of their extremely mild humor, private message them instead of pouring your political agenda stain all over a thread derailing it to the point of no return. So petty.


----------



## bert0324 (Nov 16, 2017)

Hey, cool down. My post was intended in the same "approach of extremely mild humor". My apologies if that was insufficiently obvious.


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 16, 2017)

Unfortunately a very mild post has gone the wrong way.  That's unfortunate.   Clearly it turned into a subject that has been front and center in the news of late.  And I am sure that was not the intention of the original poster.


----------



## Ballistics (Nov 16, 2017)

bert0324 said:


> Hey, cool down. My post was intended in the same "approach of extremely mild humor". My apologies if that was insufficiently obvious.



How confusing. 

Heres my last post about this topic. Society has gone away from having a sense of humor. Everything is offensive and everything is about an agenda. Its to the point where casual non-conflicting descriptions are turned into controversy. 

This thread is society in a nut shell. Sucking the fun out of life.


----------



## Ballistics (Nov 16, 2017)

A challenging maternity shoot

Would like to point out that the photo in this thread was at the beginning of this shoot Im linking. Funny how that thread has zero replies, but this one has 2 pages worth.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 16, 2017)

I never saw the other thread.  good stuff.


----------



## Ballistics (Nov 16, 2017)

Braineack said:


> I never saw the other thread.  good stuff.



Thanks. This thread was a mindless post about nothing really, and it somehow started a posting barrage.  The other thread is a thought out thread with an actual purpose and it gets barely any attention. Maybe I should make a post about public breast feeding in the other thread to get it going


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Nov 16, 2017)

Ballistics said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > I never saw the other thread.  good stuff.
> ...



I really like your other thread post, the images were nice, but what I really liked was your explanation of the situation, how you tried to handle it and then the critique of your own photos. Really nice insight into that type of situation. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Ballistics (Nov 16, 2017)

birdbonkers84 said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...



Well, thank you for that. Every shoot I upload I have a pretty lengthy conversation with my wife about how the shoot went, what we did right, what we did wrong and what we can do to make the next shoot better. It's nice to have actual photo evidence of your mistakes so you can point and say "Ok, we can't do this anymore" lol


----------

